# "watery" wine



## laxmaster1 (Nov 7, 2011)

its been two months since i fermented my wine....siphoned out a bottle today to see how it is coming along....its a merlot, seems to be clarifying well and you can definitely feel the alcohol content...saying that, the initial taste seems "watery" with a very light mouthfeel, even though the alcohol content really kicks.....is this "watery feel normal...? thx


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

What did you make?


----------



## laxmaster1 (Nov 7, 2011)

I made a merlot...basically the body, or mouthfeel, that wine has mine does not although you can clearly taste the presence of the alcohol...im wondering if it just needs time or what???


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 7, 2011)

What kit was this? Did you top off with water or a like wine?


----------



## laxmaster1 (Nov 7, 2011)

no kit, crushed from grapes...i did not top off with anything...


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't think any wine made from crushed grapes would ever be considered watery! How many lbs of grapes were used? How much wine did you end up with? 
I would be surprised you could drink it after only 2 months. It should taste like green twigs and seeds for quite some time until it starts to settle down and that could take 6-9 months.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess if the Brix was real low the wine could be thin ... do you know your starting SG or the Brix?


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you know the PH or TA when you bottled?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2011)

Give us a quick summary of the procedure you used to make it. That will tell us a lot.


----------



## laxmaster1 (Nov 7, 2011)

starting sg about 1070, i do not know the ph level or ta, and I believe the owner of establishment said the brix were about 23when i bought the grapes (or did he say 27 , I cant remember?)


day 1: crushed/destemmed 12 lugs of grapes into must -getting just shy of 36 gallons, added about 2/3 of a 5oz packet of fermax, and necessary amount of premier cuvee yeast, and allowed to ferment....sg was about 1070 (this was measured on day2 as i forgot to measure on day 1)...... day 2-7: allowed must to ferment, with daily "punching" of cap...noticed that fermentation was progressing nicely... day 8: sg about 1010...pressed must and transferred all juice to carboys...added remaining 3rd of packet of fermax to juice (distributd evenly) and liquid ml culture from white labs ( yes i allowed it to warm up before adding it)...i noticed there was none, or maybe very little, air escaping through airlocks so I am assuming the must was close to finishing its fermentation....i did notice however the small bubbles in the carboys associated with ml fermentation......finally, the sediment seems to be settling nicely, and the wine is smooth, just a very light, almost watery mouthfeel that Im not sure if im just overreacting as its only been 2 months or if there is a problem...and no i do not use sulphites....thx, paul


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2011)

If the SG was 1070 on day two, the SG was 23 (or lower)and not 27. If it tastes high in alcohol, it finished fermentation. I say it is just young. Unless the MLF is finished, it could aquire more mouthfeel as that is one result of MLB working. You could always add some oak, but by far the biggest factor in improving it will be waiting a year or so to drink it.


----------



## laxmaster1 (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks appleman....im confused with the wording---are you saying theresult of mlf working is improved mouthfeel, or if mlf is finished the mouthfeel will stay as is....? thank you


----------



## grapeman (Nov 8, 2011)

MLF working helps increase mouthfeel in wine. If it has finished, obviously mlf will not increase it further, but age will tend to lend itself to increased smoothness and mouthfeel a bit. Don't try to overanalyze things, just realize most wine will taste better with age (to a certain point).


----------

